# Stretch marks on bicep [pic] what to do??



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

So as a result of putting on a **** load of weight on my first cycle I've been left with these pretty unsightly stretch marks, I'm not fussed about the one under my arm, but I'm really not a fan of the ones on my bicep, the pic below was taken just now after training them, but when my arms are cold they're not that visible.

What options do I have? If I stop training biceps directly for a while will they fade? Or shall I just carry on as normal?

Any creams you'd recommend?



Disclaimer: my arms look tiny here but are actually 16.5'' so no abusing me for having small guns :lol:


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Bio oil ?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

moisturiser? bio oil as suggested, look on preggers forums


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tattos


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ive used bio oil twice a day for the past 3 weeks on my forearms as im getting them like yours on my forarms. Its made a massive diffetence. Im going to start using it everywhere else to get rid of them now


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

The vitamin cream pregnant women rub on their bellys to do the same job.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

It will lessen in colour over time but nothing will get rid of it, it's a sub-dermal scar.

Best thing is to catch them straight away and use Retin A:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8624148

Nothing else comes close:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23313995

Bio oil, coco butter, and many others have done nothing for mine...


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Bio oil is the best I've used but you have to use it for quite a while before you see any improvement by a while I mean months.

I was left with uglies when I went from sticks to arms too, there gone now, using only bio 6 months later mind


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Use coco butter, it will make your skin more elasticity. And bio oil


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Unfortunately with skin problems like acne scars, stretch marks, time is needed for desired results. I have one's either side under my armpits going onto my chest which have faded over the last two years.

Tanning your skin with moisturisers that have tan in them will make them much less noticable temporarily while they are fading if they really bother you. This lad from Sri-Lanka who i used to train with had terrible stretch marks all over his upper body, he looked like a tiger.

Make sure you're taking in alot of Vitamin C 1000-2000mg pd


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Retin-A, as already mentioned, is the proven method.

Also, look into derma rolling. I am not sure how much clinical proof there is for it, but there is plenty of anecdotal


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

There's a few studies on Dats site referencing Lutein and it's effects on skin elasticity and hydration levels. I use 20mg ED and haven't had any new stretchmarks in years.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/51711.php


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Nothing I have used has worked on mine. Tried Bio Oil, Coco butter, moisturiser you name it its gone on. Nothing gets rid once they are there. Mine are bad across my shoulders, chest and lats, a tan does fade them a little but they certainly dont go.

Over time they change back to skin colour but thats about it


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

There part of the parcel in this game mate...if you don't like them you can try bio oil or just get tattoos


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Get use to them, they ain't going no where..lol


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

How many have used Retin-A?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

i had good exp with bio oil during my cuting phase, helped the skin heal right up as it tightened, but buling all it did was make ti softer and rip easier for me


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Battle scars! I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you all very much, my bro has got some Retin-A so I'll start that today and order some more.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

And look into tattoos as they're only going to get better lol


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kiss em and relish the fact that they are growing :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

stevieboy100 said:


> Kiss em and relish the fact that they are growing :thumb:


I gained just over 2 inches on them in 14 weeks


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

i'm surprised no one mentioned the derma roller. got me a cheap chinese version of ebay and it's doing its job. you see a massive difference after a few weeks


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

polishmate said:


> i'm surprised no one mentioned the derma roller. got me a cheap chinese version of ebay and it's doing its job. you see a massive difference after a few weeks


This? What size do you recommend?

http://bit.ly/176lcrP


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> This? What size do you recommend?
> 
> http://bit.ly/176lcrP


This one exactly now about the size I'm not sure. Think it's the biggest one since it makes me bleed sometimes lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Tattoo over the top


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Get a tan.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Stop putting on weight mate. I have them a lot worse than that and bio oil/ cocoa butter make no difference. IMO only slowly losing/gaining will slowly help them fade. Carry on gaining and you will regret it, I look like crap wearing a t shirt because of them.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Stop putting on weight mate. I have them a lot worse than that and bio oil/ cocoa butter make no difference. IMO only slowly losing/gaining will slowly help them fade. Carry on gaining and you will regret it, I look like crap wearing a t shirt because of them.


Thanks for the advice, my cycle finished about 4 weeks ago so just going to maintain weight till I start cutting, will tone down the bicep training too.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jimboi said:


> Get a tan.


I thought they didn't tan??


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

polishmate said:


> This one exactly now about the size I'm not sure. Think it's the biggest one since it makes me bleed sometimes lol


I've just ordered the 1.5mm, thanks


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Thanks for the advice, my cycle finished about 4 weeks ago so just going to maintain weight till I start cutting, will tone down the bicep training too.


That's the best idea, I carried on gaining thinking **** it and have them from the bottom of biceps past the arm pit.


----------



## saiyanlift (Feb 4, 2014)

creams high in vitamin E and cocoa butter, I have the same thing man, they fade, but they take alot of time, and dont worry too much about them, theyre your battlescars!!


----------

